# Luke Hoskin from Protest The Hero has a signature Ibanez RG coming up



## Zalbu (May 13, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bir_S5TDmW4/?taken-by=protestthehero

Good lord, that guitar ticks all the boxes for me and the finish is everything I've ever wanted in a guitar. He's made the switch to Fishmans, as well. This could hopefully be a home run for Ibanez if the price is right.


----------



## oracles (May 13, 2018)

I have absolutely no interest in buying and personally find it repulsive, but good on him for getting a sig model, talented guy for sure


----------



## pfizer (May 13, 2018)

That looks _noice. 
_
I've been hoping for more hard-tail options in the Prestige series and this one looks really neat.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 13, 2018)

oracles said:


> I have absolutely no interest in buying and personally find it repulsive, but good on him for getting a sig model, talented guy for sure







pfizer said:


> That looks _noice.
> _
> I've been hoping for more hard-tail options in the Prestige series and this one looks really neat.



It looks to be a Premium.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 13, 2018)

not really into the whole green and gold look generally, but I dig it on that particular guitar.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (May 13, 2018)

I love the green fade, it think it looks amazing! I've have preferred brushed nickel hardware or similar, but that can be changed 

Maybe even on prototype number 2  ?


----------



## Zalbu (May 13, 2018)

Yup, would look better with silver hardware for sure, but it looks sweet with gold as well. Would be killer with a maple board too, like what he has on his other guitars.

Premium seems like it would be the more logical choice, and it's nice to have more Ibanez guitars that come stock with Fluences. Do they have any other models right now that have it?

https://www.instagram.com/p/1linOUlhN6/?taken-by=protestthehero

https://www.instagram.com/p/BStZ2pujTOm/?taken-by=protestthehero


----------



## technomancer (May 13, 2018)

Seems like the Indo factory is getting decent at doing those fades.


----------



## gienek (May 13, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Seems like the Indo factory is getting decent at doing those fades.



Better they get spot on frets, because every Premium is trash-ready unless you refret it.


----------



## technomancer (May 13, 2018)

gienek said:


> Better they get spot on frets, because every Premium is trash-ready unless you refret it.



Guess the 3 I owned must have been exceptions. They were a while ago though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 13, 2018)

I think everything about it is perfect. The colors, the gold hardware, the pickups... Fade DOES need some work, but it looks nice. 

About time he gets a sig, though. Hasn't he been using Ibanez since... forever?


----------



## pfizer (May 13, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It looks to be a Premium.



Yup, my bad. Looks remarkably nice for a Premium but never been a fan of the line.


----------



## feraledge (May 13, 2018)

Reminds me of Jari’s Daemoness in terms of palate. Also in terms of having the headstock facing the wrong direction. I hate gold hardware personally, but there are times where it can work. Not convinced this is one, but not immediately repulsed.


----------



## btbg (May 13, 2018)

gienek said:


> Better they get spot on frets, because every Premium is trash-ready unless you refret it.



I can’t even fathom how stupid this post is.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (May 13, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think everything about it is perfect. The colors, the gold hardware, the pickups... Fade DOES need some work, but it looks nice.
> 
> About time he gets a sig, though. Hasn't he been using Ibanez since... forever?



He had jumped ship to Mayones recently, he's on their site with a Duvell going on about the level of detail and such, but I remember he had some sweet LACS Ibanez with Blue Jays art and stuff.


----------



## FitRocker33 (May 13, 2018)

I like it but it needs a hipshot bridge and Prestige factory construction or I wouldn’t even pick it off the rack at the store.

I refuse to buy anything not made in the US, Japan, or select EU countries. Call me discerning or call me a snob I care not


----------



## Leviathus (May 13, 2018)

The green/gold combo is pretty sweet.


----------



## Hollowway (May 13, 2018)

I don’t mind the gold in terms of looks at all. But I know it tarnishes over time, so I tend to avoid that finish. 

But I’m all over that color and fade! I like that it’s not a brown/gray/blue like a lot of similar ibbys.


----------



## FitRocker33 (May 13, 2018)

Or black satin....god if I have to see ONE more black satin guitar I swear....


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (May 13, 2018)

Looks pretty cool!

Although I would be more excited if they were to release a version of that blue RGA he has.


----------



## Avedas (May 13, 2018)

Awesome, I'm glad he's finally getting a sig. I would only buy a MIJ or LACS Ibanez though. The colors are nice but not really my thing.


----------



## groverj3 (May 13, 2018)

It looks pretty nice IMHO.


----------



## gunch (May 13, 2018)

So is this _not_ the dude using padalkas? I’d rather have a Padalka than have a mediocre sig from Ibanez


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 13, 2018)

silverabyss said:


> So is this _not_ the dude using padalkas? I’d rather have a Padalka than have a mediocre sig from Ibanez



Repeat after me. 
That’s not how endorsements work. 
That’s not how endorsements work. 
That’s not how endorsements work


----------



## USMarine75 (May 13, 2018)

Was he the one selling his custom guitars on Reverb awhile back? IIRC there was one that was a LACS copy and actually pretty sweet, but the prices were quite high.


----------



## Mathemagician (May 14, 2018)

Love the color combo. Please. Against all hope. Be wizard III neck shape. Nah, he played an S forever. I know it’s gonna be a supe wizard variant.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 14, 2018)

silverabyss said:


> So is this _not_ the dude using padalkas? I’d rather have a Padalka than have a mediocre sig from Ibanez



Then order a Padalka? How does this get in the way of you owning something you prefer? It's his signature, Padalka is a builder who will make something to your specs both can co-exist and he clearly prefers Ibanez if he went with them.

Good on Luke, this thing looks tasty. Definitely going to keep it on my radar.


----------



## Kaura (May 14, 2018)

One of the most gorgeous guitars I have ever seen. Can't believe all the hate for gold hardware. Personally I'm a sucker for it. Do you guys find it too flashy or what?


----------



## Dcm81 (May 14, 2018)

Zalbu said:


> Yup, would look better with silver hardware for sure, but it looks sweet with gold as well. Would be killer with a maple board too, like what he has on his other guitars.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BStZ2pujTOm/?taken-by=protestthehero



So this blue one is one of his regulars and not a different version of his sig? Cause that blue fade, maple board and pearl tuners look  AF!


----------



## Zalbu (May 14, 2018)

Dcm81 said:


> So this blue one is one of his regulars and not a different version of his sig? Cause that blue fade, maple board and pearl tuners look  AF!


Fairly sure his maple boarded guitars are LACS, I don't think they would've been in talks to make a signature model back in April 2015 if he's just now getting a prototype for the sig model.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 14, 2018)

silverabyss said:


> So is this _not_ the dude using padalkas? I’d rather have a Padalka than have a mediocre sig from Ibanez



That Padalka isn't going to bring in revenue. 

He'll get his sig models worked over by LACS, and probably still use some of his existing customs. 

It's a win-win for him. 

Also, believe it or not, Ibanez isn't making him surrender his other guitars. He can play his fancy Padalka or Mayones as much as he wants, it's just in his best financial interest not to as publicly.


----------



## Dcm81 (May 14, 2018)

Zalbu said:


> Fairly sure his maple boarded guitars are LACS, I don't think they would've been in talks to make a signature model back in April 2015 if he's just now getting a prototype for the sig model.


D'oh! Now that you mention the date I see it.......oh well, woulda been nice.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (May 14, 2018)

Thought the new sig was amazing looking. Then saw that RGA.... Damn that was yummy


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 14, 2018)

I'm amazed it took him so long to get a sig. He's been using Ibanez for years and has multiple hi spec LACS that only upper tier artists can get. I was hoping he'd go with that crazy blue burst quilt top with Vine Inlay for his sig. 

Padalka built him and Tim a bunch of guitars, always found that strange since Luke was such an avid user of Ibanez. Now with a sig you won't see him playing them in public anytime soon. Mayones also tried to hook him in to I guess and he used a Parker a lot too.

Also another artist who was working with BKP but then went with Fishman.

I don't like the corners Ibanez cut on Premiums so I wouldn't be interested in it but i'm sure it will sell well.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 14, 2018)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I'm amazed it took him so long to get a sig.



Signature guitars are a business move. 

It has nothing to do with how long a player has been using something, how good of a player they are, etc. 

It can take time to hammer out a deal that all parties are happy with. The factors are constantly changing and that can also draw out the negotiations. 

At the moment, Ibanez is set on making one of the biggest signature artist pushes they've made in decades. You can thank some significant personnel shake-ups over the last couple years in thier A/R department.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 14, 2018)

I really like the green and gold look but I don't like the fade, I'd rather it just be that bottom dark green all over.


----------



## MFB (May 14, 2018)

Color me surprised since he was using a white RG with maple board when they were here a few week ago, figured he'd be bringing these out on the road with him; or it was just a "play what you know" kind of night


----------



## MatiasTolkki (May 14, 2018)

gienek said:


> Better they get spot on frets, because every Premium is trash-ready unless you refret it.



I'd be more worried about horribly (un)cut nuts, after the Premium AZ I played made me scared of all Indonesian ibbies.


----------



## Albake21 (May 14, 2018)

I was super excited until I saw it being a Premium. Won't buy it knowing it's going to be a ridiculously over priced Indonesian made guitar just like the rest of the Premium line.

Also anyone else notice this looks exactly like a different colored Schecter SLS Elite?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 14, 2018)

I was 100% for this guitar.

Then I saw the maple-boarded RGA with the blue fade.

And now I'm disappointed.


----------



## Albake21 (May 14, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I was 100% for this guitar.
> 
> Then I saw the maple-boarded RGA with the blue fade.
> 
> And now I'm disappointed.


Lol well Ibanez does make that exact design as a production model but on an RG Premium.


----------



## MFB (May 14, 2018)

MFB said:


> Color me surprised since he was using a white RG with maple board when they were here a few week ago, figured he'd be bringing these out on the road with him; or it was just a "play what you know" kind of night



Edit : nevermind


----------



## Andromalia (May 14, 2018)

Likely won't buy an Ibanez anytime soon but gold and green is always good.


----------



## Albake21 (May 14, 2018)

MFB said:


> Oh, look at that, here's a photo you can kind of see it in: https://www.instagram.com/p/BiH4JLBDqfK/?taken-by=protestthehero
> 
> If they made that as his sig, I'd be in. Decent looking trans-white finish, H/S/H config, floating bridge, maple board? Yes please.


This is a production prestige model called the RG652AHM. You can literally go buy one now lol


----------



## MFB (May 14, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> This is a production prestige model called the RG652AHM. You can literally go buy one now lol



Huh, I've only eve seen the 652 in the NGB (everyone around these parts seemed to blow their load over it for some reason?), so I assumed it didn't even come in any other finishes

Guess I ought to look into that there 652AHM then


----------



## Mathemagician (May 14, 2018)

MFB said:


> Oh, look at that, here's a photo you can kind of see it in: https://www.instagram.com/p/BiH4JLBDqfK/?taken-by=protestthehero
> 
> If they made that as his sig, I'd be in. Decent looking trans-white finish, H/S/H config, floating bridge, maple board? Yes please.



While cool, this kind of looks just like “any random Ibanez RG ever”. Idk, doesn’t seem “signature-y”.

I looooove gold hardware on trans greens though. Looks classy and works with ebony or rosewood/brown variants.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 14, 2018)

Mathemagician said:


> While cool, this kind of looks just like “any random Ibanez RG ever”. Idk, doesn’t seem “signature-y”.
> 
> I looooove good hardware on trans greens though. Looks classy and works with ebony or rosewood/brown variants.



Yeah, definitely needs a giant band logo inlaid behind the bridge.


----------



## Mathemagician (May 14, 2018)

? Who did that? I do however remember the Papa Roach Jerry Horton Schecter had a giant cockroach on the body, but those were budget guitars aimed at teenage fans. And no one ever in history bought one. Because it had a fucking roach on it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 14, 2018)

Mathemagician said:


> ? Who did that? I do however remember the Papa Roach Jerry Horton Schecter had a giant cockroach on the body, but those were budget guitars aimed at teenage fans. And no one ever in history bought one. Because it had a fucking roach on it.


----------



## Mathemagician (May 14, 2018)

Lmao! But that guitar has a handle cut into it and matched a brown fretboard with a black body. At that point it must have surely been a style choice to go all in on “garish”. Lol.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 14, 2018)

Mathemagician said:


> Lmao! But that guitar has a handle cut into it and matched a brown fretboard with a black body. At that point it must have surely been a style choice to go all in on “garish”. Lol.



I'm almost certain it was a "fuck you" from Steve over being made to do a hardtail.


----------



## gunch (May 14, 2018)

Mathemagician said:


> ? Who did that? I do however remember the Papa Roach Jerry Horton Schecter had a giant cockroach on the body, but those were budget guitars aimed at teenage fans. And no one ever in history bought one. Because it had a fucking roach on it.



The shadows fall guy’s RGA


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 14, 2018)

I guess what I was getting at is homeboy doesn't really use anything super special that anyone would immediately identify as his. Just a standard Ibanez shape in gaudy finish.


----------



## Mathemagician (May 14, 2018)

silverabyss said:


> The shadows fall guy’s RGA



Oh that guy, whose he with now Kiesel yet?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 14, 2018)

Mathemagician said:


> Oh that guy, whose he with now Kiesel yet?



Legator actually.


----------



## Albake21 (May 14, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Legator actually.


I personally really like the Legators I've played. I have one on the way right now.


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 14, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Legator actually.



I always forget they're a real company


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (May 14, 2018)

FitRocker33 said:


> I like it but it needs a hipshot bridge and Prestige factory construction or I wouldn’t even pick it off the rack at the store.
> 
> I refuse to buy anything not made in the US, Japan, or select EU countries. Call me discerning or call me a snob I care not



100% agree.
Tenfold if we're talking new. Used, if the price is low enough, I'm not above picking up a cool Iron Label or Premium. But for whatever reason, people try to resell those guitars at list price.



Mathemagician said:


> Love the color combo. Please. Against all hope. Be wizard III neck shape. Nah, he played an S forever. I know it’s gonna be a supe wizard variant.



Bro S series is life. 
Super Wizard HP neck is peak Ibanez. 
Although I will concede the Wizard III is also up there for sure.



wannabguitarist said:


> I always forget they're a real company



Best comment in this thread hands down


----------



## FitRocker33 (May 14, 2018)

Maybe legator routinely gets confused with Lipitor, the cholesterol reduction pills, and that hurt their market.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 14, 2018)

FitRocker33 said:


> Maybe legator routinely gets confused with Lipitor, the cholesterol reduction pills, and that hurt their market.


Insert Mayones joke here.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 14, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> I personally really like the Legators I've played. I have one on the way right now.



I haven't yet found one that surpasses an Agile by any metric.


----------



## teqnick (May 14, 2018)

It's cool, but i'm so mad it's MII.

It's like Ibanez made him a juice burst qatsi RG.


----------



## Zalbu (May 16, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> At the moment, Ibanez is set on making one of the biggest signature artist pushes they've made in decades. You can thank some significant personnel shake-ups over the last couple years in thier A/R department.


Interesting, they've already picked up Olly Steele from Monuments who's been with Aristides, a bit surprising but it has to make sense for him financinally. I'm just hoping Wes Hauch gets a signature FR, his whole situation with Schecter was a mess.


----------



## Spicypickles (May 16, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Legator actually.



Both Jon and Matt are with legator? That's a shame.


----------



## eugeneelgr (May 17, 2018)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Padalka is a builder who will make something to your specs both can co-exist and he clearly prefers Ibanez if he went with them.



Not necessarily true. Padalka is a 1 man show whereas Ibanez can mass produce his signature for use in his tours. Ibanez can offer way more endorsement financial perks as well compared to Padalka. Gone are the days where most artists played what they wanted purely because they liked the instruments.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 17, 2018)

eugeneelgr said:


> Not necessarily true. Padalka is a 1 man show whereas Ibanez can mass produce his signature for use in his tours. Ibanez can offer way more endorsement financial perks as well compared to Padalka. Gone are the days where most artists played what they wanted purely because they liked the instruments.



It would be naive to think that endorsements haven’t been the norm, opposed to the exception, since the early days of guitar. Lucrative endorsement deals go back all the way to the 1200’s and likely earlier.


----------



## Fred the Shred (May 17, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I haven't yet found one that surpasses an Agile by any metric.



Left hand exfoliating - Agile can't begin to touch Legator on that front. Also, Legator has far more creative freedom on their nuts.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 17, 2018)

lmao left hand exfoliating


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 17, 2018)

eugeneelgr said:


> Not necessarily true. Padalka is a 1 man show whereas Ibanez can mass produce his signature for use in his tours. Ibanez can offer way more endorsement financial perks as well compared to Padalka. Gone are the days where most artists played what they wanted purely because they liked the instruments.



Luke has exclusively played Ibanez for close to a decade, I think it's a fair assessment to say he also likes them based on the time and the fact that he owns probably 90% Ibanez guitars.


----------



## gujukal (May 17, 2018)

All gold hardware can look tacky sometimes, but it works very well on this one with the green finish.


----------



## gujukal (May 17, 2018)

teqnick said:


> It's cool, but i'm so mad it's MII.
> 
> It's like Ibanez made him a juice burst qatsi RG.


Why? Unless the fretwork is shit it will probably play the same as a prestige. It would most likely be twice as expensive if it was a prestige with those specs.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 17, 2018)

Premiums don't have the best history, I've had two and they were solid for the money. But a lot of people report plenty of cut corners, especially on the new AZ Premiums as well. It doesn't bode well years after the Premium line was introduced that they still suffer from the same missteps. Buying from a good dealer that keeps an eye out for these things should help find a solid one. But when you buy from a Guitar Center or large retailer you might be returning the guitar for the things you find.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 17, 2018)

Jonathan20022 said:


> It doesn't bode well years after the Premium line was introduced that they still suffer from the same missteps.



I’ve found the opposite to be true.

They used to have bad fit and finish, but stuff like fretwork was great. Now it’s the opposite. The fit and finish has gotten, overall, much better but now the fretwork isn’t nearly as clean and stuff like neck joints and nuts aren’t done nearly as well. 

The quality is still better than Iron Label, but that’s not necessarily the highest bar.


----------



## eugeneelgr (May 17, 2018)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Luke has exclusively played Ibanez for close to a decade, I think it's a fair assessment to say he also likes them based on the time and the fact that he owns probably 90% Ibanez guitars.



I never said he didn't like Ibanezes. I said it may not necessarily be true that he PREFERS Ibanez guitars over the Padalka customs he received. It's crystal clear that he likes both brands of guitars(or at the very least ibanez, not too sure if he said anything about Padalka) but there's a probability he went with the one who could offer him more financial perks as well as support for touring.


----------



## teqnick (May 18, 2018)

gujukal said:


> Why? Unless the fretwork is shit it will probably play the same as a prestige. It would most likely be twice as expensive if it was a prestige with those specs.


Surely it'll need fretwork. That's fine if it cost more. I'm not looking for a budget guitar. The JBM had a model at multiple pricepoints.


----------



## Avedas (May 18, 2018)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Luke has exclusively played Ibanez for close to a decade, I think it's a fair assessment to say he also likes them based on the time and the fact that he owns probably 90% Ibanez guitars.


Dude was playing Mayones for quite a while before he got his LACS.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 18, 2018)

Avedas said:


> Dude was playing Mayones for quite a while before he got his LACS.



Only mention I see of Mayones is on their website. Besides that picture on their website I've never seen him old one.

EDIT: And I've seen Tim use the Padalkas, but never Luke. In fact it looks like he ditched his ESPs in favor for them this recent tour.


----------



## Avedas (May 18, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Only mention I see of Mayones is on their website. Besides that picture on their website I've never seen him old one.


I mean he played his Duvell right in front of my face on stage but ok.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 18, 2018)

Very easily could have been a loaner for the tour date you saw them in, since I see you're in Tokyo. But at the end of the day this is just conjecture over what is clearly a loose agreement with Ibanez that he can probably also play other guitars when he needs to. They're a touring band, not having an Ibanez around won't stop the show.


----------



## Avedas (May 18, 2018)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Very easily could have been a loaner for the tour date you saw them in, since I see you're in Tokyo. But at the end of the day this is just conjecture over what is clearly a loose agreement with Ibanez that he can probably also play other guitars when he needs to. They're a touring band, not having an Ibanez around won't stop the show.


Not having an Ibanez around in _Tokyo_ of all places would be incredibly hilarious, but no that show was in Canada in 2016, before he got his LACS as I mentioned.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 18, 2018)

Avedas said:


> Not having an Ibanez around in _Tokyo_ of all places would be incredibly hilarious, but no that show was in Canada in 2016, before he got his LACS as I mentioned.



He got his LACS in 2015.


----------



## gujukal (May 18, 2018)

teqnick said:


> Surely it'll need fretwork. That's fine if it cost more. I'm not looking for a budget guitar. The JBM had a model at multiple pricepoints.


It's not sure it will need, a know a guy working for ibanez and he told me the premiums from 2017 and on are very high quality. It's probably why they got more expensive than previous years, better qc and so on than the lower tier indo models.


----------



## gujukal (May 18, 2018)

teqnick said:


> Surely it'll need fretwork. That's fine if it cost more. I'm not looking for a budget guitar. The JBM had a model at multiple pricepoints.


It's not sure it will need, a know a guy working for ibanez and he told me the premiums from 2017 and on are very high quality. It's probably why they got more expensive than previous years, better qc and so on than the lower tier indo models.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 18, 2018)

gujukal said:


> It's not sure it will need, a know a guy working for ibanez and he told me the premiums from 2017 and on are very high quality. It's probably why they got more expensive than previous years, better qc and so on than the lower tier indo models.



Eh, I’m sure your buddy is trying, and toeing the company line, but that’s not what I’ve seen and historically, and most know this, I’ve always been a big Ibanez guy.


----------



## Dcm81 (May 18, 2018)

But IF you do get a good premium, like I was lucky enough to, the frets are flawless. And those fret ends


----------



## gujukal (May 18, 2018)

Dcm81 said:


> But IF you do get a good premium, like I was lucky enough to, the frets are flawless. And those fret ends


Right! Those fret ends doesn't prestige guitars have, only j.custom AFAIK. Watching Ola Englunds indo factory vlogs makes me sure that Indonesian made guitars are getting on the same level as WMI. At least some factories, I'm sure a few indo factories still suck.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 18, 2018)

gujukal said:


> Right! Those fret ends doesn't prestige guitars have, only j.custom AFAIK. Watching Ola Englunds indo factory vlogs makes me sure that Indonesian made guitars are getting on the same level as WMI. At least some factories, I'm sure a few indo factories still suck.



You can’t rely on folks with a vested interest.

Go out there and play everything you can get your hands on, even if it’s something you’re not immediately interested in.


----------



## gujukal (May 18, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You can’t rely on folks with a vested interest.
> 
> Go out there and play everything you can get your hands on, even if it’s something you’re not immediately interested in.


 Local store only have gibson, epiphone and fender pretty much. Good thing most online stores have like 2 weeks return policy if you're not happy with it. I may be a bit overly enthusiastic with this guitar since the specs and appearance appeals to me a lot. Still stand by that the new premium ibbys are not garbage though


----------



## Sogradde (May 18, 2018)

teqnick said:


> Surely it'll need fretwork. That's fine if it cost more. I'm not looking for a budget guitar. The JBM had a model at multiple pricepoints.


Wasn't the entire marketing thing that premiums receive prestige fretwork? I got to admit, I didn't play many premiums in the past but from my cloudy memory I think I remember them being way better than Iron Labels. 

I think if you were to have a sig, it would make more sense to make it premium if it's a plain looking workhorse and go prestige for the fancy stuff. Having a nice looking guitar with neat features but subpar build quality seems silly to me.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (May 18, 2018)

Sogradde said:


> Wasn't the entire marketing thing that premiums receive prestige fretwork? I got to admit, I didn't play many premiums in the past but from my cloudy memory I think I remember them being way better than Iron Labels.
> 
> I think if you were to have a sig, it would make more sense to make it premium if it's a plain looking workhorse and go prestige for the fancy stuff. Having a nice looking guitar with neat features but subpar build quality seems silly to me.



Not quite. The buzz about Premium fretwork was that they received the balled fret ends, which they dubbed "the Premium treatment." 
That's a feature that Prestige models don't get; outside of J.Custom models, the Premiums are really the only ones that will have that luxury. 

However, that doesn't mean that the quality of the fretwork is better. I'd still take a Prestige fret job with standard fret ends over a Premium one with the fancy ends. 

That second part of your post really captures why everyone is unhappy with the big Premium push that they're making lately.
They all look great, most have features that can't be found (or are rare finds) on other models, and are generally really exciting guitars. But...a lot of the people that were asking for these things, were asking for them in a Prestige because of build quality. Ibanez clearly knows that, which is why they've made the move to the Premium series and pushed up prices on the Prestige line- because they know the Prestige labeling has a lot of brand equity that can sell on name and the Premium guitars have [got to have] killer margins, so those are the guitars they want to move; which is why they get the exciting features.

It just kind of sucks.


----------



## lewis (May 18, 2018)

on paper it should be everything I want in an Aesthetic but its not as lush as I was expecting. Maybe Maple board would have won me over more?

Not sure. If I were him, i would replace the Gibraltar with the Hipshot version just because the Hipshot is just so so so nice its too good to pass up on imo.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (May 18, 2018)

gujukal said:


> It's not sure it will need, a know a guy working for ibanez and he told me the premiums from 2017 and on are very high quality. It's probably why they got more expensive than previous years, better qc and so on than the lower tier indo models.



Then that dude has no idea what he's talking about because the premium AZ i played was absolutely horrendous. I also played a Fan fret RGD and that had it's problems too.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (May 18, 2018)

lewis said:


> on paper it should be everything I want in an Aesthetic but its not as lush as I was expecting. Maybe Maple board would have won me over more?
> 
> Not sure. If I were him, i would replace the Gibraltar with the Hipshot version just because the Hipshot is just so so so nice its too good to pass up on imo.



Ibanez gibratar is a pretty good bridge, if you get the right one. Hipshot can piss off


----------



## Shoeless_jose (May 19, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> Ibanez gibratar is a pretty good bridge, if you get the right one. Hipshot can piss off



yeah that's just silly hipshot fanboyism there, no other hardware is any good except hipshot apparently.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (May 19, 2018)

Dineley said:


> yeah that's just silly hipshot fanboyism there, no other hardware is any good except hipshot apparently.



that's the same kinda thing jeff kiesel says, but hipshot is meh. MIJ metals ftw


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 19, 2018)

Dineley said:


> yeah that's just silly hipshot fanboyism there, no other hardware is any good except hipshot apparently.





MatiasTolkki said:


> that's the same kinda thing jeff kiesel says, but hipshot is meh. MIJ metals ftw



Nothing wrong with Hipshot. They make solid, functional hardware.

People are just weird. It's just a fixed bridge. It's not like it's a trem with moving parts. As long as it doesn't fall out of the body you're pretty much fine.


----------



## gienek (May 20, 2018)

My gibraltar tend to lose intonation over time + i think, the bridge mounting screws are stupidly small


----------



## MatiasTolkki (May 20, 2018)

gienek said:


> My gibraltar tend to lose intonation over time + i think, the bridge mounting screws are stupidly small



i've heard that replacement parts for gibraltars are so hard to come by that they aren't feasible long term. 

A little off topic, but Nita Strauss said on her facebook page today that the ZR trems are being phased out permanently.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 20, 2018)

gienek said:


> My gibraltar tend to lose intonation over time + i think, the bridge mounting screws are stupidly small



Use a little dab of thread locker next string change, or wax. I do that to just about all my fixed bridge guitars.



MatiasTolkki said:


> i've heard that replacement parts for gibraltars are so hard to come by that they aren't feasible long term.
> 
> A little off topic, but Nita Strauss said on her facebook page today that the ZR trems are being phased out permanently.



That's not exactly new info. Since losing the lawsuit both Edge Zero and ZR units are to be phased out, the ZR is already gone. Now that the patents ran out on the Edge and Lo-Pro they're actually cheaper to produce now, no licensing fees, so they're going back to those full time.

We knew this back in 2014.

Some guitars will keep modified versions of the EZ, and apparently they'll be available for certain runs of JCs, but that's it.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (May 20, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Use a little dab of thread locker next string change, or wax. I do that to just about all my fixed bridge guitars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But that lawsuit has no effect over here in Japan, or even outside the US iirc (I think they still use ZPS even in Canada, not sure though). Ibanez has been releasing EZ/ZPS models consistently since the lawsuit, at least here in Japan.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 20, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> But that lawsuit has no effect over here in Japan, or even outside the US iirc (I think they still use ZPS even in Canada, not sure though). Ibanez has been releasing EZ/ZPS models consistently since the lawsuit, at least here in Japan.



Anything either without the ZPS or with the ZPS3 will stay for now, but the plan is to eventually get rid of them. Litigation is ongoing from what I understand. 

The ZR is dead and has been for awhile now.


----------



## JoeyBTL (May 20, 2018)

I get excited when I see cool artists getting sigs, but I'm on the boat with most folks who know what Premium means these days, so it is disappointing because of the stories we have been hearing. I don't think anyone _wants _or wishes for the Premiums to be this way, it just is what it is.


----------



## couverdure (May 22, 2018)

It's basically an in-between the standard line and Prestige. The reason Nita Strauss chose her sig to be a Premium model is so that her fans don't have to spend a fortune to buy one. I also imagine it's a bit harder to get a MIJ-made sig since it's more of a status symbol (I believe the reason the Tom Quayle and Martin Miller sigs are Prestige is because they worked very closely on the development of the AZ).

I'm one of the few people here who would love to try out any Premium guitar so my opinion differs.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (May 22, 2018)

couverdure said:


> It's basically an in-between the standard line and Prestige. The reason Nita Strauss chose her sig to be a Premium model is so that her fans don't have to spend a fortune to buy one. I also imagine it's a bit harder to get a MIJ-made sig since it's more of a status symbol (I believe the reason the Tom Quayle and Martin Miller sigs are Prestige is because they worked very closely on the development of the AZ).
> 
> I'm one of the few people here who would love to try out any Premium guitar so my opinion differs.



My experience with premiums is horrible and will never touch another one again.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 22, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> My experience with premiums is horrible and will never touch another one again.



It's better to be open minded and try out as much stuff as possible. If I stopped playing a whole series or brand because of one or two bad guitars I wouldn't have found a bunch of the gems I've acquired over the years. 

Guitars, even with the level of automation we see today, are very finesse driven in thier construction. 

Not to mention it can help you make more informed choices down the road.


----------



## Vyn (May 22, 2018)

Adding $0.02 but I haven't played a BAD Premium yet. Are they the best ban-for-buck? Debatable depending on country of purchase, mark-ups etc. But they aren't bad guitars, if anything the ones I've played have been rather enjoyable. Not a lot of other ways to get wenge necks like that either for that price bracket.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 22, 2018)

They were bang for buck when they first came out and meant as budget alternative to the Prestige line but then they just ramped up the specs with fancy woods and features which meant a big price increase that would have been similar to a Prestige a few years prior but the quality stayed the exact same which defeated the whole point of the line. Its working for Ibanez since they are selling so well and its a lot cheaper for them to manufacture.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (May 22, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's better to be open minded and try out as much stuff as possible. If I stopped playing a whole series or brand because of one or two bad guitars I wouldn't have found a bunch of the gems I've acquired over the years.
> 
> Guitars, even with the level of automation we see today, are very finesse driven in thier construction.
> 
> Not to mention it can help you make more informed choices down the road.



I havent gotten along with any premium I have ever touched. I had an Indo-made RG350EXZ and that was perfectly fine and I had no problems with it but after bad quality on an AT10P, then the Premium AZ and RGD Fan fret I played, ALL had issues, and the AZ was absolutely horrible. The RGD had a couple dead notes too.

I REALLY want a Xyphos, but the fact that they're indo-made scares me after the my recent experiences.


----------



## Mathemagician (May 22, 2018)

I’ve played a few of the SS fret crazy wood premiums and they’re nice guitars. I just generally don’t like ibanez’s necks so that’s on me. But they did not feel “cheap” to me. 

Also keep in mind, playability in a store is directly dependent on how many people have gone up and “tuned” the tremolo equipped guitar to Drop-D by using the tuners on the headstock without unlocking the nut or making any adjustments. Then dive bombing away and someone else coming by and trying to tune it back up - again without unlocking anything. 

So for my $0.02 I give ALL store models a slight pass on playability and look more for neck shape/width/fret access/sharp fret ends/scratchy pots. But that’s because I expect to have to do a full setup on any guitar I buy. Prestige or otherwise.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (May 22, 2018)

Mathemagician said:


> Also keep in mind, playability in a store is directly dependent on how many people have gone up and “tuned” the tremolo equipped guitar to Drop-D by using the tuners on the headstock without unlocking the nut or making any adjustments.



Painful memories from my youth.
I'm sorrry, everyone.


----------



## J_Mac (Jul 27, 2018)

Any updates/release date?


----------



## Constructivist (Jul 27, 2018)

Insane finish! Dig the gold stuff!


----------



## sell2792 (Aug 18, 2018)

Having played about a half dozen premiums, most of them had mediocre fretwork at best. I wanted to like them, but I was sadly disappointed.


----------



## Avedas (Sep 12, 2018)

Looks pretty good on stage.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 13, 2018)

Playing skies live!!


----------



## Ben Pinkus (Sep 13, 2018)

adding my 2cents on premiums: 

I have one of the 2017 ltds (graduation burst like lukes but black), maple fretboard, Wenge+other neck and some PAFS. Lovely looking guitar. Surprisingly heavy, neck is lovely. 

It's just the fretwork which really lets it down imo. That being said I got mine way below list, so can't complain. 

Luke's Premium above looks fantastic! Hopefully they are taking some more care with the fretwork atm


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Sep 13, 2018)

Ben Pinkus said:


> adding my 2cents on premiums:
> 
> I have one of the 2017 ltds (graduation burst like lukes but black), maple fretboard, Wenge+other neck and some PAFS. Lovely looking guitar. Surprisingly heavy, neck is lovely.
> 
> ...



doubt it. they found a way to fuck up the AZs, there'll be lots of bad ones of these too.


----------



## Avedas (Sep 13, 2018)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Playing skies live!!


They played it last time I saw them in Canada in 2016 and it was amazing. I was so choked when Japan got cancelled this year. At least I got to see Sikth instead.


----------



## goobaba (Dec 7, 2018)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> 100% agree.
> Tenfold if we're talking new. Used, if the price is low enough, I'm not above picking up a cool Iron Label or Premium. But for whatever reason, people try to resell those guitars at list price.



I swear, I can't find those RG6PCMLTD premiums at any type of discount. Its like the Prestige's go for cheaper.


----------



## MikeH (Dec 7, 2018)

Damn. I was just talking to a buddy about how I hate most of the bottom to top fade finishes that companies are doing lately, but this one works well. Good looking fiddle.


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 7, 2018)

goobaba said:


> I swear, I can't find those RG6PCMLTD premiums at any type of discount. Its like the Prestige's go for cheaper.


Maybe not new, but they sell relatively cheap used. Honestly though, I wouldn't recommend it unless you got it for a very cheap price.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 7, 2018)

gienek said:


> Better they get spot on frets, because every Premium is trash-ready unless you refret it.



Nope. That’s just not true.


----------



## gienek (Dec 8, 2018)

Jeff said:


> Nope. That’s just not true.



Ok im sorry Indo people ;p


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Dec 8, 2018)

gienek said:


> Ok im sorry Indo people ;p



Im very hesitant to pull trigger on any indo axe... But obviously not every guitar needs a refret. Less hyperbole and you could make a valid criticism that fret work is trash on some of them.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 9, 2018)

gienek said:


> Ok im sorry Indo people ;p



I’m not an “Indo” person. All my Ibanezes are MIJ. I just probably have more experience with Ibanez guitars than you, therefore I don’t have to talk out of my ass.


----------



## Zalbu (Jan 10, 2019)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BsJj7szHINV/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=17bkt7766qgwa


The fiddle is going to be at NAMM, can't wait to see what people are going to think about it and how it looks in the flesh


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 10, 2019)

Zalbu said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BsJj7szHINV/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=17bkt7766qgwa
> 
> 
> The fiddle is going to be at NAMM, can't wait to see what people are going to think about it and how it looks in the flesh


nothing, as 1st- NAMM guitar would have all the extra attention and QC to it, 2nd- its NAMM, so everyone is there with rose gold googles..... It would be beautiful for sure, love the color scheme. But if you want a true feedback of it, you have to wait till soomeone try it on a shop down the road


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 10, 2019)

I’m gonna have to play one to see how I gel with it. I know it’s gonna be a paper thin Wizard 100000 neck. But I have to try.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 10, 2019)

That's the lhm1 correct?


----------

